# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  دراسة مصرية : 47 %من النساء المتزوجات يتعرضن للعنف الجسدي من أزواجهن

## امام اباتي

*تزايدت ظاهرة العنف ضد المرأة بشكل كبير فى مصر خلال الفترة الماضية،  وأصبحت تشكل خطرا كبيرا على الأسرة بشكل خاص وعلى المجتمع بشكل عام، خاصة  فى ظل التداعيات والأثار النفسية والجسدية التى تخلفها أعمال العنف والتحرش  ضد المرأة والتى قد تصل فى بعض الأحيان إلى الانتحار، أو الطلاق، ومن ثم  هدم الأسرة وتشريد الأطفال، بالاضافة إلى الخسائر الاقتصادية التى يتحملها  المجتمع.
 وحسبما ذكرت دراسة لفرع المجلس القومي للمرأة بالإسكندرية، بعنوان  "أشكال العنف ضد المرأة و تداعياته"، فإن أشكال العنف ضد النساء متنوع  وواسع الانتشار في مصر، منها العنف الجسدي، والجنسي، والنفسي،  والاقتصادي.وبالرغم من التحذيرات التى يطلقها خبراء الاجتماع وعلم النفس،  إلا أن هذه الظاهرة لم تتوقف، بل فى اتساع وتزايد مستمر، حيث كشف تقرير  حقوقى حديث عن أن هناك ارتفاعا حادا فى العنف ضد المرأة فى مصر بعد الثورة،  وذلك بسبب الانفلات الأمنى، موضحة أن العنف الأسرى شكل النسبة الأكبر يليه  الاغتصاب، ولم يقف إيذاء المرأة عند حد العنف، بل تزايدت ظاهرة أخرى وهى  التحرش والتى أصبحت تشكل هاجسا خطيرا لدى السيدات فى مصر.
 كما اتفق الباحثون العالميون والمصريون على حد سواء، على تعدد أشكال  العنف ضد المراة وانتشاره فى مصر على نطاق واسع ، ووفقا للدراسات وتقارير  وزارة الصحة المصرية (EDHS)عام 2005 أثبتت أن هناك47% من النساء المتزوجات  يتعرضن للعنف الجسدي من أزواجهن بدءا من سن 15 عاما.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*وبحسب الدراسة فإن هناك ما يقرب من (45 %) من النساء قد تعرضن للعنف  الجسدي من قبل جناه غير أزواجهن، بينما جاءت نسبة (36 %) من مرتكبى الجريمة  من الاناث ,وأكدت الدراسة ايضا على أن العنف الابوى ضعف العنف الاخوى  بنسبة(53 % مقابل 23 %)، كما أشارت الى أن العنف الانثوى غالبا ما يكون  سببه عنف الامهات .
 وقد تبنت شركة "تي إي داتا" بالتعاون مع جمعية "وعي" نشر ومناقشة ظاهرة  العنف ضد المرأة فى اليوم العالمى لحقوق المرأة يوم 25 من نوفمبر من كل عام  فى إطار مبادرتها للتوعية بمخاطر العنف فى المجتمع .
تقول تى إى داتا ,  أنها قامت بتبنى قضية التوعية ضد العنف فى المجتمع وبالتعاون مع "وعى"  لأنها تجد أنه من الضرورة الاهتمام بالصحة النفسية للمواطن المصرى بشكل عام  لمساعدته أن يعيش حياة صحية وطبيعية وهو ما يزيد من كفاءته الانتاجية  ويصحح اوضاعه الاجتماعية بشكل كبير. كما تولى الشركة من خلال هذه المبادرة  اهتماما خاصا للمرأة باعتبارها نصف المجتمع وهى التى تقوم بإعداد أجيال  المستقبل، لذلك من الضرورى تقديم المساعدة والعلاج للسيدات اللاتى يعانين  من إضطرابات نفسية ويتعرضن لمواقف العنف الجسدي والنفسي خاصة فى حالات  العنف الأسرى أو المنزلى وذلك لضمان صحة وسلوك كافة افراد المجتمع.
ولذلك  فإن الشركة بالتعاون مع جمعية " وعى " تحرص على تقديم و تنفيذ برامج  وقائية وتوعوية للمجتمع حول مخاطر ظاهرة العنف ضد المرأة على الأسرة  والمجتمع ككل من خلال حملات إعلامية قامت بها عبر الراديو والصحافة وايضا  الاعلام الاجتماعى عبر الانترنت ، بالاضافة إلى عمل برامج لتأهيل بعض  الحالات التى أصيبت بحالات نفسية من أعمال العنف، مؤكدة أن هذه الظاهرة  تتطلب تكاتف جميع جهود المجتمع المدنى والحكومة لتحجيمها والتوعية بمخاطرها  التى تضر بالمجتمع.
 الجدير بالذكر أن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، أعلنت عن تخصيص هذا  اليوم 25 من نوفمبر ليكون يوما عالميا لمكافحة العنف ضد المرأة إحياءا  لذكرى الاغتيال الذي استهدف و بطريقة وحشية ،الأخوات الثلاث ميرابال في عام  1960 اللائي كنّ من الناشطات السياسات في الجمهورية الدومينيكية، وذلك بعد  تعرض إحداهن للتحرش الجنسي من قبل الديكتاتور الدومينيكي " رافائيل  تروخيلو "، وبعد معارضتهن له علنيا أمر بأغتيالهن .
                        	*

----------

